# Monster Extinct Snapper, Louisiana



## Boatjob1

Monster Extinct Snapper

A friend of mine that lives in Morgan City Louisiana sent me this pic this morning. In case you hadn’t seen one in a while because of there extinct status I thought I would share. They actually let all of them go, but this Pic is a BEAUTY..... I'm not sure where he was fishing out of but (knowing Steve) it was probably Main pass out of Fourchon....... Enjoy....


----------



## FishinFool

Sweet!!! Gotta love fishing the rigs.


----------



## flappininthebreeze

Endangered, all over the Gulf. Virtually impossible to find and woefully small and incapable of reproduction when you can find them. HA!


----------



## Matt Mcleod

Nice fish!


----------



## tailfisher

nice fish , how much did it weigh.


----------



## captsi

That looks a lot like Main Pass 73A... Is there anyway you could find out? J/C


----------



## Boatjob1

Was thinking Main Pass myself.... Will see if i can find out.....


----------



## CatHunter

i recognize that rig behind him i think that is old yeller, there are plenty of big snapper left we got a good bit over 20lbs last trip a few tipping close to 30


----------



## BILL_MONEY

if he's fishing out fouchon he's not gonna be in main pass.... and about 3/4 of them are yellow..... not sure why they started using offshore yellow out here ???? cheveron was using black for a while..... it is a offset platform by the legs / braces though.....


----------



## Bubba

*main pass*

I worked for Penrod Drilling Co. in 1979. We drilled 13 or 14 wells for Mobil in main pass block 72.


----------

